# Free Fog Juice to show how great 10-31 Store's Fog juice is!



## 10-31Store (Jun 16, 2013)

We know there are a lot of choices out there when it comes to fog juice so we decided here at 10-31 Store.com that the best way to show how great our fog juice is, by letting you have an 8 oz. sample of any one of our four types of fog juice. Just pay $5.00 shipping and we will send you whichever one you decide on. This is for US residents only. Only one sample per order. 

We know that once you try a sample of our Fog juice you'll be hooked. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Kngtmre (Jan 9, 2011)

So how do we do it?


----------



## kimcfadd (Oct 6, 2010)

Kngtmre,

Looks like you just need to go directly to their site http://www.10-31store.com. However, 8oz for $5.00 seems a bit pricey. That would work out to a gallon costing $80.00. I think I'll stick with Froggy Fog!



Kngtmre said:


> So how do we do it?


----------



## JoeyOSoGood (Aug 22, 2009)

kimcfadd said:


> Kngtmre,
> 
> Looks like you just need to go directly to their site http://www.10-31store.com. However, 8oz for $5.00 seems a bit pricey. That would work out to a gallon costing $80.00. I think I'll stick with Froggy Fog!


We agree with you that $80 bucks for a gallon is a lot and that is why we don’t charge that much. lol A gallon of our best stuff, L.A. Smog Fog Juice, is only $21.00 bucks. Other places charge you for their stuff and you don't even know if it is good or not. Froggy's never did a sample test like this and yet you bought from them. We are just trying to figure out the best way to allow for new customers to try our product. The main purpose is to allow for you to see how good our product is by giving us a chance. 
Thanks


----------



## kimcfadd (Oct 6, 2010)

Sorry, didn't mean to be out of line. May have to give the product a try now.



JoeyOSoGood said:


> We agree with you that $80 bucks for a gallon is a lot and that is why we don’t charge that much. lol A gallon of our best stuff, L.A. Smog Fog Juice, is only $21.00 bucks. Other places charge you for their stuff and you don't even know if it is good or not. Froggy's never did a sample test like this and yet you bought from them. We are just trying to figure out the best way to allow for new customers to try our product. The main purpose is to allow for you to see how good our product is by giving us a chance.
> Thanks


----------



## Illy (Jul 11, 2011)

Awesome! Will try the unburied cemetery to see how it is.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

Illy said:


> Awesome! Will try the unburied cemetery to see how it is.


also got 1

amk


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

Illy said:


> Awesome! Will try the unburied cemetery to see how it is.


also got 1

amk


----------

